# My Series Race #4 Results - Lightning Raceway and Hobby - Hudson, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeff Chance and his family had everything ready - - including excellent hamburgers and hot dogs - - for Race #4 of *My Series* on Saturday, May 5th. And in Cindo de Mayo style, the racing was excellent.

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Tyler Chance - LRH - 198
2. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 190
3. Summer Crawley - LRH - 169

*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Division*
1. William Burnside - LRH - 220
2. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 219
3. Pete Crawley - LRH - 219
4. Jason Burnside - LRH - 217
5. David McGraw - LRH - 208
6. Rachel Tempe - LRH - 205
7. Lewis Burnside - LRH - 204
8. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 202
9. Greg Walker - TRP - 201
10. Buddy Houser - SCS - 200
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 197
12. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 196
13. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 193
14. Stu Marder - TRP - 178
15. Henry Burnside - LRH - 52

*Expert NASCAR*
1. Jason Burnside - LRH - 229
2. William Burnside - LRH - 229
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 227
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 220
5. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 210
6. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 207
7. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 182
8. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 172

*GTP*
1. Jason Burnside - LRH - 253
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 251
3. William Burnside - LRH - 250
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 245
5. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 242
6. Louis Burnside - LRH - 238
7. Buddy Houser - SCS - 232
8. Don Mathison - LRH - 203

It took 223 laps to make the Main
9. Peter Crawley - LRH - 222
10. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 220
11. Tyler Chance - LRH - 218
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 218
13. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 202
14. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 189
15. Greg Walker - TRP - 155
16. David McGraw - LRH - 123

*Box 12/15*
1. William Burnside - LRH - 298
2. Jason Burnside - LRH - 296
3. Peter Crawley - LRH - 285
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 276
5. Jason Zawacky - TRP - 272
6. David McGraw - LRH - 269
7. Don Mathison - LRH - 266
8. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 256
9. Adam Crawley - LRH - 255
10. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 254
11. Stu Marder - TRP - 242
12. Rachel Tempe - LRH - 224
13. Tyler Chance - LRH - 224
14. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 172
15. Greg Walker - TRP - 56

Lots of fun again next month. Next race is Saturday, June 2nd at John's Slot Car Garage in Riverview, FL


----------

